# Movistar 2012 kit



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

They added white panels of innocence to the sides of it. Only thing left of the assymetry of 2011 is the shoulders.








(For Campagnologistas it's interesting to note that Valverde's bike has Record and not Super Record EPS on it.)


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

That looks like EPS to me...isn't that a junction box on the rear brake cable?


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Jun 22, 2011)

Also don't those thumb lever's look like the slightly redesigned one's that EPS has?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Sorry for making a confusion here. I should have written that the EPS was Record without Super...


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

kbwh said:


> They added white panels of innocence to the sides of it. Only thing left of the assymetry of 2011 is the shoulders.
> (For Campagnologistas it's interesting to note that Valverde's bike has Record and not Super Record EPS on it.)


"White panels of innocence", nice! 

Innocence aside, it will be interesting to see how Movistar does in 2011, with both Valverde and JJ Cobo on the same team. Will Valverde try for TdF again, despite the long TT miles? He's skipping the Giro for sure. 

Well heck, the team has these two GC contenders above all others, and the TdF is at top in terms of coverage and keeping the sponsors happy. So these two guys will be announcing / announced to be targeting the TdF, and will be at the startline regardless. 

The more interesting question is whether the two of them will show up at the Vuelta.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Comeback kid, again.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

kbwh said:


> Comeback kid, again.


Doper or not, he was fun to watch. Out-sprinting Armstrong on the first mountain stage in the 2005 TdF was really awesome, after Disco/USPS pulled the whole way. 

Or, him clawing his way back to the front group in the 2008 LBL, with Joachim Rodriguez digging deep within himself to help his leader, was awesome. 

After a long stretch of time not racing, how will his crash-avoiding skill turn out to be?


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

We'll find out I guess. 
I remember him doing stylish wins.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

orange_julius said:


> Doper or not, he was fun to watch. Out-sprinting Armstrong on the first mountain stage in the 2005 TdF was really awesome, after Disco/USPS pulled the whole way.
> 
> Or, him clawing his way back to the front group in the 2008 LBL, with Joachim Rodriguez digging deep within himself to help his leader, was awesome.
> 
> After a long stretch of time not racing, how will his crash-avoiding skill turn out to be?


Man, you have a good memory!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

He is a terrific racer who will add to this year's racing.


----------



## orange_julius (Jan 24, 2003)

AJL said:


> Man, you have a good memory!


You mean, I'm full of useless cycling knowledge? :-D


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

total BS ban in the first place...i'm glad he's back! strong, colorful rider for sure.

i hope he gets some great results.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

lastchild said:


> total BS ban in the first place...i'm glad he's back! strong, colorful rider for sure.
> 
> i hope he gets some great results.


(this may get moved to doping forum, but I had to ask...)

BS ban? how so? His blood was in the bag at Fuente's office, marked with Valverde's dog name. There's DNA evidence.
If that's the case, were any bans arising from Operacion Puerto legit (Basso, Ullrich, Scarponi)?


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

55x11 said:


> (this may get moved to doping forum, but I had to ask...)
> 
> BS ban? how so? His blood was in the bag at Fuente's office, marked with Valverde's dog name. There's DNA evidence.
> If that's the case, were any bans arising from Operacion Puerto legit (Basso, Ullrich, Scarponi)?


Never. Tested. Positive.


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Can we stop it, please? Thread's about the kit.


----------



## lastchild (Jul 4, 2009)

I love the kit, I think it's dope. 
Best kit in the peleton, just ordered one for myself to match my new Dogma2.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Great colour scheme, but last year's was more interesting with its asymmetry.


----------



## LostViking (Jul 18, 2008)

Liked the old design better.


----------



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

Agreed - the old design was cooler. Not sure if its this year or part of last years though - but I like how they are included the country flag on some of the kits. I know Nissan Trek is doing the same with there merger with Radioshack


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

MojoHamuki said:


> Agreed - the old design was cooler. Not sure if its this year or part of last years though - but I like how they are included the country flag on some of the kits. I know Nissan Trek is doing the same with there merger with Radioshack


This is 2012 as Visconti is Italian National Champion and only signed this season.

LeOpard's national jerseys are a mess IMO.










There's no real distinction, it's almost as if they want to homogenise the Championship jerseys into the team. Says a lot about their view of National Championships, but then they are only dealing with Micky Mouse ones on the road!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

When I first saw Visconti in that kit I thought they had the Hungarian champ on the team. The Hungarian flag has the colors inverted (I had to check), but anyway.

I do understand that teams would like to have a "uniform" look, but there are some traditional champ jersey designs that should not be messed with:

Belgium (needs black shorts, Phil!)
Italy
Switzerland (RSN's worst, Fränk's comes off ok)
Denmark
(I cannot help but dislike Kristroff's Norwegian champ kit at Katusha.)

UCI now has strictly enforced rules for the WC jerseys. If national federations wanted, I'm sure they could dictate the exact look of their national champion's jersey too.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Agree, some of these national champ jerseys are a joke. Turning Italy's tricolore on its side is just wrong (although the jersey looks great, admittedly). The tiny Swiss cross is embarrassing.

The German RSN one is okay and I don't object to Phil's red shorts... the jersey still screams *BELGIUM!!!*


----------



## foto (Feb 7, 2005)

Can't believe they don't have Andy and Frank standing next to each other!!!


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

foto said:


> Can't believe they don't have Andy and Frank standing next to each other!!!


Bruynel has put them in training already!


----------

